# three year old with "athletes foot"



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

My grand-son has a horrible case of athletes foot. the skin is broken and it has gotten into his blood stream and he is covered in a raised rash all over his body, his cheeks look like he's been slapped, a bunch, and it itches. I have soaked his foot in diluted apple cider vinigar, and have put tinictin on his foot. It burned so bad, he cried and cried. I took him to the doctor, and he gave us a cream that has some kind of steroid in it. It has helped some, but now it's coming back. Any help on this would be so apprecieated, thank you.
P.J.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Awe poor lil fella is miserable. 

My DS (now grown) when he was young had a rash that always started with his feet. I think he always had itchy feet, and was always scratching and itching some where on his body. I never thought it was athletes foot as no one else in the family ever had it or caught it. Tried every itch relief cream, powder, and what have-you's and nothing worked. My DS would watch commercials of itch relief and then we'd try it. Nothing.
Took him to a podiatrist (foot doctor) and he immediately diagnosed what it was. Sorry many years ago and I cant recall what it was called now. 
The dr. did say it wasn't contagious, but could be hereditary, and worst of all the rash could go all over his body. He also said anything with cortisone in it would only make it worse too.
My son was also allergic to everything and every antibiotic out there then but 1. So instead of trying the prescription relief in pill form he dr. prescribed a little (expensive) tube of cream for him to use at night on his feet and wear clean white socks to bed.
That lil $$ tube of cream did it. He finally had relief.

Did you continue to use the cream till it was gone?
I sure hope yall can find some relief soon for your grandson. Guess I'm no help here, sorry, but can understand what you are going thru as you seek relief.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Is he running a fever too? Please get him checked out by a doctor. My son had Kawasaki disease when he was in kindergarten and it looked alot like athletes foot but it is much more serious. In fact the first doctor who saw him missed the diagnosis and by the time the second one realised what it was (ie when I told him), it was too late for treatment.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

tea tree oil is a miracle cure for this


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Tea-tree oil if it is indeed tinea, but also let him run around barefoot in the sun as much as possible - the sun and air will do the world of good. 

However, if it's as bad as you describe, I do not understand why you haven't had him to the doctor already, especially since he's in pain, poor little mite. It sure doesn't sound like a typical case of tinea to me. 

Get that child to a doctor or hospital immediately!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

He went to the doctor......... first thing I did, before I ever made the post, he said it was tinea, gave a cream for it. It helped, but now it's coming back again. I told his daddy to keep those feet washed and dry, but he's a single dad and doesn't always mind me  I only get them on Sat and Sunday so what I do then doesn't always hold over till the next week end. Where do you get tea tree oil ?? I have kept his shoes and socks off of him when he's here, I know that it needs air, but we haven't had any sunshine for him to get in, been either rainy or cold. I did put some stuff on him that was for "vaginal itch and jock itch" figured it wouldn't burn so bad. Seems to sooth him some. 
What you said about the rash all over his body struck a note. He has a lite rash on his whole body, has had for months. Ask the doctors, they rub it and say hmmmmm. No one seems to know what it is..........I've had him to 2 different pediatricians, doctors drive me crazy. I need a good home remedy. All they ever want to do is precribe anti biotics, all the time. I wonder if some if his problem isn't a yeast infection, from the antibiotics. Sorry, I'm rambling, it's so frustrating. 
P.J.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I understand your frustration. I think you need a skin specialist, don't you? Between you, me, and the gatepost, I don't have much time for paediatricians. They seem to know a little about a lot, and a lot about nothing.


----------



## natural granny (Mar 29, 2007)

Your poor grandson. I know that if it is indeed a fungal infection like athlete's foot, then he could be re-infecting with his shoes. Years ago, my son had a bout with a fungal infection and it would get better, then break out again. We finally threw away his shoes and got new ones. After that we continued to treat his feet and when it got better it continued to heal instead of breaking out again. I make a herbal salve that is for treating fungal infections and would be glad to share the recipe, or even send you a sample to try if you would be comfortable with that. Hope it gets better soon.
~granny


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you Granny,
Yes, I would like the receipe and you are right...........I will get him out of those shoes. I wonder if there is something I could put in his shoes that would kill any fungus ?? He has a fat little foot and I think maybe he needs some special shoes, that are extra wide, so that his feet aren't so smashed together, I know, thats a bad way to phrase it, but I can't think of the right words. 
If you could, pm or just post the receipe here, I am very gratefull for the input..........
P.J.


----------



## natural granny (Mar 29, 2007)

Sent you a PM. Hope it helps.
~granny


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

copperhead46 said:


> Thank you Granny,
> Yes, I would like the receipe and you are right...........I will get him out of those shoes. I wonder if there is something I could put in his shoes that would kill any fungus ?? *He has a fat little foot and I think maybe he needs some special shoes, that are extra wide, so that his feet aren't so smashed together*, I know, thats a bad way to phrase it, but I can't think of the right words.
> If you could, pm or just post the receipe here, I am very gratefull for the input..........
> P.J.


I think that's an excellent way to put it  Toes need some air inside shoes. squashed all together will mean moisture, which will be a perfect place for bacteria or fungus. Cramped feet/toes is also horrible for a growing foot. 

If you can bleach the shoes, that should kill a fungus. Supposedly freezing for 48 hours will kill fungus, too. however you do it, also make sure all of his socks get bleached, too. doesn't do any good to kill off the fungus/bacteria in a shoe and then put socks back on that are ALIVE.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Ann, we tease him about having "Fred Flintstone" feet, but they are so wide and thick, Wal-Mart shoes just don't cut it for him. I could just rinse the inside of the shoe with some bleach and rinse it real well, and then put them in the dryer, hmmm, that might work !! Thanks again for the advise, I think I can turn him out barefoot by next week-end, I know that will help.
Oh and thank you Granny, I am going to make the salve tomarrow........
P.J.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Usually a systemic yeast/fungal infection will come out to the extremeties (feet & hands)when it is really bad. It would create a rash like this all over his body as well. It's been a while since you wrote this, found out anything? I can refer you to some other things if you haven't.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

You might try a cornmeal soak for the feet.

Put about 1/2 to 1" cornmeal in the pan for soaking, cover it with cold water and let it set for a couple of hours - then add water as hot as he can stand. Have him soak the feet for one hour. Maybe hard to keep him still.

This probably won't cure it, although I heard a doctor say it would. I guess continued use might and depending on the infection, but it does relieve the itching for a day or two, or does for me. Mine just shows up in the hot weather.


----------

